# How important is a Macro Ring Flash in macro photography?



## Hjalmarg1 (Sep 9, 2014)

I am about taking Macro Photography and I am thinking about purchasing a Macro Ring Flash. Does it make a great difference in my photography?
If so, should I go to the new MR-14EX II?

Thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 9, 2014)

What subjects? IMO, the light from a ring flash like the MR-14EX (I or II, there's not really much difference) is flat – great for documentary work, but doesn't lend itself to creative work (even with ratio). If you're shooting medical images, stamp collections, etc., the ring light is the way to go. If you're shooting more with a creative rather than a documentary intent, the MT-24EX twin lite is a much better choice. You can position the heads around the ring, or what many users do is mount them on brackets (I use a pair of Wimberley F-2 brackets) for complete flexibility on where you position the light in relation to the subject.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Sep 10, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> What subjects? IMO, the light from a ring flash like the MR-14EX (I or II, there's not really much difference) is flat – great for documentary work, but doesn't lend itself to creative work (even with ratio). If you're shooting medical images, stamp collections, etc., the ring light is the way to go. If you're shooting more with a creative rather than a documentary intent, the MT-24EX twin lite is a much better choice. You can position the heads around the ring, or what many users do is mount them on brackets (I use a pair of Wimberley F-2 brackets) for complete flexibility on where you position the light in relation to the subject.



Thanks neuroanatomist!
I am planing to use it on flowers, insects and other objects creatively. It sounds that the MR-14EX isn't the way to go. I just pulled the trigger and bought it new for an excellent deal :'(
I'll give it a try but if not satisfied I'll sell it.


----------



## pwp (Sep 10, 2014)

This may not be exactly what you need but others who clicked into this thread because of _Ring Flash_ in the subject line (like me!) may be interested in the just announced and soon to be released Godox Witstro AR400 Ringflash. This has 400ws output! 
http://flashhavoc.com/godox-witstro-ar400-ring-flash-coming/
As one of the many great fans and owners of the super-gutsy Godox Witstro AD360, this ring flash looks like it could be fantastic. 

-pw


----------



## tapanit (Sep 10, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> If you're shooting medical images, stamp collections, etc., the ring light is the way to go. If you're shooting more with a creative rather than a documentary intent, the MT-24EX twin lite is a much better choice. You can position the heads around the ring, or what many users do is mount them on brackets (I use a pair of Wimberley F-2 brackets) for complete flexibility on where you position the light in relation to the subject.


Indeed. For that matter, a pair of 270EX's or even 90EX's and ST-E2 (or some master-capable flash) in a suitable bracket should also work well in many applications. And even a single flash with off-shoe cord and bracket would often be better than a ring flash for things like insects and flowers. But if money is no object, the MT-24EX is better, no contest. Also, note that the MT-24EX is itself master-capable flash, so if you want to add a third light source or more, just add a 270EX (or almost any recent Canon flash) or several in the bracket or wherever.


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 10, 2014)

As others have said, the MT-24EX is better for flower/insect macro work. I have one, and some of the handy features is the ability to vary the power of the flash heads, allowing you to either create some sort of shadows (good to bring up detail on some objects) or, with bright sunlight, I can balance the light / shadows, to give a better composition. Plus, I use the 580 EX II as a slave.


----------



## Sabaki (Sep 14, 2014)

I've got the Canon MR-14EX Ringflash and I can tell you that you can vary the power output from the left and right tubes.
There's a learning curve with a macro flash but it has its benefits. 
My biggest issued with the Ringflash over the MR-24EX is that due to it's build, it is very difficult to diffuse the tubes.

Some of my pics taken over the last 3 weekends or so. All with my ringflash. (resized to have the long edge at 1024px)


----------

